# What to wear with these boots?



## reirei702 (Nov 12, 2006)

Ok... so I bought a pair of these and... now i'm not too sure what to wear with them.  LOL  I liked them because I liked how they look all techy/futuristic in some way.  Can I get away with wearing tights and like a small dress with these?  I need help! blah... hahaha


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 31, 2006)

Omg those boots are teh hawtness ++ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love them! Who makes them???

I reckon you could wear those babies with heaps of different things. You could wear them with knee skirts, and dresses. You could wear them with capri's or short cargo carpi style pants, jacket dresses, mini skirts, wrap skirts, cargo mini skirts etc... You could definately wear them with some tights and a cute short dress too! 

I actually have a pair thats kind of similar (not as cool though) and I love wearing items that kind of look like they have a military or spy or space pirate look about them hehe. Have fun finding a look that makes you happy. They are just so wicked!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 31, 2006)

jeans that you can tuck into them and a cable knit sweater would be cute!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 31, 2006)

Knee high boots are rather my trademark look and as others have said, those would work really well with tights and a dress or skirt or tucked into jeans.


----------



## Femme (Jan 1, 2007)

I would wear them with short shorts! they'd look hawttt!


----------

